# video#5 260 yrd kill



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

video#5 this is the latest vid this yote was coming in hard until i moved the camera and im pretty sure he seen the shine, but he wasn't sure and tryed to get done wind but that was his mistake!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, congrats..


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Great video


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shot dirtnap. Looked like a big dog.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet video. Glad you got the little bugger !


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

nice shot man!


----------

